# Jean-Baptiste Krumpholz (1742-90)



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

He wrote some of the best 18th-century harp music I've heard (which, incidentally, is not much). Still, his music is very tuneful and engaging; there is a kind of exoticness that almost anticipates orientalism - it is simply intoxicating.
















Some of his best works are the harp sonatas opp. 13 & 17 (not available on YouTube).


----------

